# Sunset Limited.



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

*È il Sunset Limited, professore*

*Il nuovo romanzo di Cormac McCarthy e quella domanda: perché darsi pena per salvare una vita? A che vale la vita?
*

di Emanuele Boffi




*approfondimenti* 

[URL="http://www.tempi.it/prima-linea/001695-il-mio-bianco-e-il-mio-nero"]Il mio Bianco e il mio Nero[/URL]

Non ci sono i venti grigi che schiaffeggiano i vestiti laceri del padre e del figlio mentre percorrono atterriti la strada. O i pick up, le pistole, i dollari e le pagine sgomente del diario dello sceriffo Ed Tom Bell. Ci sono solo un Bianco e un Nero. Un tavolo. Una bibbia. Un giornale. Un paio di occhiali. Un taccuino e una matita. C’è un antefatto: il Nero («ma non era nei miei programmi») ha strappato il Bianco, il professore, al suo destino suicida, lo ha salvato dal suo intento di gettarsi sotto il treno, il Sunset Limited. C’è una domanda: perché darsi pena per salvare una vita? A che vale la vita?
è il tema dell’ultimo romanzo pubblicato in Italia di Cormac McCarthy, il Dostoevskij anacoreta di El Paso, l’autore della trilogia della frontiera, di Non è un paese per vecchi, de La Strada, premio Pulitzer 2007. Sunset Limited è stato scritto nel 2006, stesso anno de La Strada, e il paragone tra i due romanzi, apparentemente, si ferma all’anno di stesura e ai “non nomi parlanti” dei protagonisti. Là un padre e un figlio. Qui un Bianco e un Nero. Con The road McCarthy ha fatto camminare l’impolverato lettore accanto ai due protagonisti, gli ha fatto spingere sulla terra arida il carrello di carabattole, gli ha fatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




premere il grilletto prima che fosse troppo tardi. L’ha affamato, poi saziato, poi di nuovo affamato di raggiungere il mare, la speranza in fondo alla strada. Ha infine aperto, con le ultime battute, il tema del mistero del vivere, rintracciabile nei labirintici disegni dei dorsi dei pesci sguazzanti nell’acqua. Con Sunset Limited McCarthy elimina gli orpelli narrativi, l’ambientazione, i plumbei paesaggi apocalittici e lascia solo il tavolo, il Bianco e il Nero. Ma, in fondo, ne ripropone la stessa millenaria domanda: perché salvare una vita? A che vale la vita? 
I critici dibatteranno se questa fatica letteraria ha la stessa densità e fortuna dei precedenti lavori. Di certo è qualcosa di diverso rispetto alla produzione antecendente (l’opera ha il passo della sceneggiatura teatrale ed è infatti in questa forma che è andata in scena a Chicago nel maggio 2006). Di certo McCarthy ha il piglio biblico faulkneriano di chi ama trattare solo questioni ultime, definitive, spesso terribili («Tutto ciò che non riguarda la vita o la morte non è interessante», ha dichiarato in uno dei suoi rari excursus mondani). McCarthy pone domande, interrogativi insolubili col pessimismo tipico di chi non si sente ancora salvato. Chi non prende sul serio questa inquadratura lo fraintende o lo interpreta per quel che non è, come Franco Cordelli sul Corriere della Sera che ha voluto vedere nel romanzo

	
	
		
		
	


	




 un’improbabile allegoria sul conflitto iracheno. 
Sunset Limited è, secondo la definizione del suo stesso autore, un «romanzo in forma drammatica». Dialogo puro. Batti e ribatti allo stato grezzo. Il Bianco vuole morire. Il Nero vuole salvarlo. Il Bianco vuole uscire dalla stanza disadorna e tornare ai suoi intenti. Il Nero vuole trattenerlo. Il Bianco è l’uomo sartriano, colto, competente, arcigno nel mostrare il broncio alla vita, ma con un ghigno quasi di scherno, con la postura annoiata di chi ha già deciso che, qualunque sia la risposta, lui la strozzerà sbadigliando. Il Bianco non ha più nemmeno la rabbia di chi vorrebbe ribellarsi alla natura matrigna. «Sopra ogni gioia pende l’ombra dell’ascia», sentenzierà infine. E altro non può sperare che terminare anche l’angoscia stessa di essere, in quanto uomo, condannato a sperare: «So cosa mi aspetta e so chi mi aspetta. Non vedo l’ora di strofinare il naso contro la sua guancia ossuta». Anche perché «tutta questa storia di Dio è una gran cazzata» e il mondo è solo «un lazzaretto dello spirito».

*Un chiodo fisso per il nome delle cose*
Il Nero è un assassino cui è capitato d’essere salvato senza averlo nemmeno agognato. è un redento, un Disma delle praterie di cotone texane, il ladro che si fa il segno della croce 

	
	
		
		
	


	




prima di rubare il candelabro d’oro della sacrestia. è l’impuro cui è capitato qualcosa, la ******* che ci precederà nel Regno dei cieli, lo Zaccheo disceso dal Sicomoro. Il Nero è il folle di Dio che rilegge la vita dalla prospettiva di questo imprevisto insperato che gli fa ribollire il sangue delle vene. è l’uomo che parla solo per dire cose definitive, «serie come un attacco di cuore». Che «sa che c’è Gesù in questa stanza», perché in fondo in fondo alla miniera del mondo «c’è una vena pura. Quella cosa eterna. Che secondo te non esiste. La cosa che fa stare la gente con i piedi fermi per terra quando passa il Sunset Limited». Il Nero sa che l’affare migliore nella vita è «mettere tutto in mano a qualcun altro», perché «non si tratta di essere virtuosi. Si tratta di stare zitti. Non è che posso mettermi nei panni del Signore, ma l’esperienza mi porta a credere che lui parla a quelli che lo ascoltano. E non c’entra niente se sono virtuosi o no». è l’uomo moderno, ma che non ragiona secondo le categorie moderne: fa domande ma non dubita («Secondo me chi fa domande vuole la verità. Mentre chi dubita vuole sentirsi dire che la verità non esiste»). è così semplice, dice, basta «avere un po’ il chiodo fisso di chiamare le cose per quello che sono».
McCarthy non vuole che il lettore si di-
stragga, che si faccia avvincere dal plot, che s’incanti davanti all’invenzione che non t’aspetti, al colpo di scena che sgomenta. Deve solo porsi la domanda, deve solo stare sul nocciolo della questione, per dirla alla Graham Green. è un aut aut: o hai una ragione per vivere, «zuccherino», o il Sunset Limited è la fuori che ti aspetta. Passa tutti i giorni e sfreccia a centotrenta all’ora.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

preso nota!


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> preso nota!


 Sono poche pagine, ma incredibilmente affascinanti! Io poi adoro Cormac Mc Carthy... ho tutti i suoi romanzi!


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono poche pagine, ma incredibilmente affascinanti! Io poi adoro Cormac Mc Carthy... ho tutti i suoi romanzi!


mai letto.
però mi devo giusto comprare un libro nuovo


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mai letto.
> però mi devo giusto comprare un libro nuovo


 Le ultime pagine del libro mi danno i brividi solo a pensarle... dure come diamanti. D'altronde, il tema del dialogo tra i due riguarda ciò che ci fa andare avanti ogni giorno, o crollare.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (1 Aprile 2009)

*Salve.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono poche pagine, ma incredibilmente affascinanti! Io poi adoro Cormac Mc Carthy... ho tutti i suoi romanzi!


Ti invidio: non riesco ad amare né i suoi i libri e neppure i film tratti dai suoi romanzi.
Ora so di farti arrabbiare ma i Coen ..... un tantino pompati credo.
Più forte di me.
Riproverò magari.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ti invidio: non riesco ad amare né i suoi i libri e neppure i film tratti dai suoi romanzi.
> Ora so di farti arrabbiare ma i Coen ..... un tantino pompati credo.
> Più forte di me.
> Riproverò magari.


ma sai che anch'io trovo che siano un po' sopravvalutati?
Bravi ma non esageratamente


----------



## Old Rocknroll (1 Aprile 2009)

*.......................*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma sai che anch'io trovo che siano un po' sopravvalutati?
> Bravi ma non esageratamente


Però devo confessare che io, a differenza vostra che credo li abbiate visti tutti, ne ho visto solo qualcuno. Per esempio non ho visto né Fargo e neppure The Big. L. Ho visto quello che ha vinto un'overdose di statuette, quello con i morti ammazzati. Tratto proprio da un romanzo del nostro amico. Gli altri erano estasiati: io facevo il conto alla rovescia per la fine.
Eppure adoro la roba semialternativa USA. E' un mio limite, ripeto.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Però devo confessare che io, a differenza vostra che credo li abbiate visti tutti, ne ho visto solo qualcuno. Per esempio non ho visto né Fargo e neppure The Big. L. Ho visto quello che ha vinto un'overdose di statuette, quello con i morti ammazzati. Tratto proprio da un romanzo del nostro amico. Gli altri erano estasiati: io facevo il conto alla rovescia per la fine.
> Eppure adoro la roba semialternativa USA. E' un mio limite, ripeto.


io ho visto solo fargo (bellissimo) e no è un paese per vecchi che non mi ha fatto impazzire


----------



## Old Rocknroll (1 Aprile 2009)

*............................*



Asudem ha detto:


> io ho visto solo fargo (bellissimo) e no è un paese per vecchi che non mi ha fatto impazzire


senti, lo so che vado fuori tema però visto he ti piace il cinema americano volevo dirti che ho visto un film stupendo, da brividi. Non è recente ma ne vale la pena: Nelle terre selvagge di Sean Penn. Madonnina, che grande film.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> senti, lo so che vado fuori tema però visto he ti piace il cinema americano volevo dirti che ho visto un film stupendo, da brividi. Non è recente ma ne vale la pena: Nelle terre selvagge di Sean Penn. Madonnina, che grande film.


into the wild?? bellissimo.
Cerca tra i forum, ci abbiamo fatto un tred


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ti invidio: non riesco ad amare né i suoi i libri e neppure i film tratti dai suoi romanzi.
> Ora so di farti arrabbiare ma i Coen ..... un tantino pompati credo.
> Più forte di me.
> Riproverò magari.


McCarthy è un bianco o nero, come i protagonisti dell'ultimo libro. O lo si ama, o lo si odia. Niente vie di mezzo... ad esempio, "Meridiano di sangue" è uno dei più bei romanzi abbia mai letto in assoluto (forse dietro solo a Moby Dick e L'urlo e il furore), ma tanti davvero non riescono a leggerlo.
Perchè sai di farmi arrabbiare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 I Coen sono buoni registi, che ogni tanto raggiungono punte di eccellenza (The Big Leboski, Fargo)...ma niente di più, IMHO.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> McCarthy è un bianco o nero, come i protagonisti dell'ultimo libro. O lo si ama, o lo si odia. Niente vie di mezzo... ad esempio, "Meridiano di sangue" è uno dei più bei romanzi abbia mai letto in assoluto (forse dietro solo a Moby Dick e L'urlo e il furore), ma tanti davvero non riescono a leggerlo.
> Perchè sai di farmi arrabbiare?
> 
> 
> ...


i Coen sono geniali. io li adoro. il grande lebowski, fargo ma anche fratello dove sei sono dei capolavori unici.
questa scena di fratello dove sei è bellissima... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5Nge9k1qz8


----------



## Old Rocknroll (2 Aprile 2009)

*..........................*

Perchè sai di farmi arrabbiare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 I 

Ti ho letto spesso, anche vecchi post. Sei il Guru di questo Forum, the Wise Man. Mi sono fatto un'idea dei tuoi gusti   ... in molte cose simili ai miei. Più di quanto tu non possa immaginare. Ma i Coen no, non ce la faccio.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Perchè sai di farmi arrabbiare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non insultare, però...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dei Coen non hai visto i loro miglior film... riparliamone dopo Fargo e soprattutto Il grande Lebowski... secondo me cambi opinione


----------



## Lettrice (4 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non insultare, però...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai Baba


----------



## Old Rocknroll (6 Aprile 2009)

*......................*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sai Baba



Ciao. Più che Sai Baba (non mi pare che Moltimodi sia già in grado di fare miracoli) mi ricordava il Guru delle Rockstar, questo qua:

www.repubblica.it/2008/02/sezioni/s...arishi-mahesh-yogi/maharishi-mahesh-yogi.html


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao. Più che Sai Baba (*non mi pare che Moltimodi sia già in grado di fare miracoli*) mi ricordava il Guru delle Rockstar, questo qua:
> 
> www.repubblica.it/2008/02/sezioni/spettacoli_e_cultura/maharishi-mahesh-yogi/maharishi-mahesh-yogi/maharishi-mahesh-yogi.html


 Qualcuna dice di si...


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Qualcuna dice di si...


alza il braccino un attimo...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> alza il braccino un attimo...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Qualcuna dice di si...





























































cu fu?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (8 Aprile 2009)

*...........................*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Qualcuna dice di si...


Miracoli, però, non opere di bene o autolesionistici sacrifici compiuti per altruismo .....


----------

